# Happy 14th Birthday Bertie



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bertie, (I think you are probably one of my favourite PF dogs)..


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

OMG what a handsome doggie and 14 yrs?

Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday dear Bertie
Happy birthday to you

Hip, hip, hooray


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bertie Handsome pup that you are


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday gorgeous  He looks lovely.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

happy birthday bertie, you lovely boy, and you look just like a youngster.
michelle x


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Happy birthday Bertie. Looking good for your age


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Looking great.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

hes looking wonderful, hope he has a lovely day


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Looking great for 14


----------



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

Happy birthday Bertie a beautiful beautiful collie you have there


----------



## CaveDweller (Jul 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bertie I love how some collies don't really "age". You can tell bertie is old but you would never think he was 14 Beautiful lad you got there and all the others ofcourse...


----------



## KathyPlaskow (Jul 28, 2012)

14 and still looking strong .... yeah...


----------



## Alex013 (Jun 11, 2012)

Happy 14 birthday Bertie...Sorry for wishing u late.


----------

